# Review: Canon EOS R6 firmware v1.1.1 by DPReviewTV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

> Last month, Canon released new firmware for the Canon EOS R6, version 1.1.1. Jordan and the folks at DPReview have now done an extensive review of the latest firmware version for the Canon EOS R6 and came away quite impressed with what Canon improved with the new software.
> Check out the video above for the full review.



Continue reading...


----------



## StevenA (Oct 28, 2020)

Improvements to video record limits with the firmware update and now it looks as if the November update will also add improvements towards that feature. I feel like I bought the R5 at a very reasonable price for what it is shaping up to be even before it rolls out fully to the public.


----------



## HikeBike (Oct 28, 2020)

Haha...loved the closing statement.


----------



## BobbyMillette (Oct 29, 2020)

I bought the R6 + Ninja V thinking that I could get around the overheating like some people did with the R5 but I still encounter overheating at the same rate.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Oct 29, 2020)

BobbyMillette said:


> I bought the R6 + Ninja V thinking that I could get around the overheating like some people did with the R5 but I still encounter overheating at the same rate.



You need to watch this video:


----------



## BobbyMillette (Oct 29, 2020)

twoheadedboy said:


> You need to watch this video:


Yeah I watched this before I bought mine. I shoot real estate videos for a living and I've had my R6 overheat at every single shoot multiple times sometimes after 15 minutes while recording externally. I am in florida though so I'm sure the warm weather doesn't help.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 29, 2020)

Wake me when they fix EOSHD from getting heated.


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 29, 2020)

BobbyMillette said:


> Yeah I watched this before I bought mine. I shoot real estate videos for a living and I've had my R6 overheat at every single shoot multiple times sometimes after 15 minutes while recording externally. I am in florida though so I'm sure the warm weather doesn't help.



oh my... thats really horrible! what a shame  ... do you record in 4k60?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 29, 2020)

BobbyMillette said:


> Yeah I watched this before I bought mine. I shoot real estate videos for a living and I've had my R6 overheat at every single shoot multiple times sometimes after 15 minutes while recording externally. I am in florida though so I'm sure the warm weather doesn't help.


Once you set overheat control off in order to get clean HDMI output the overheating countdown will start even when you are not recording.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 29, 2020)

I rented one of these last weekend, and the one thing I didn't think to do was try and make it overheat. I only took about 2 total minutes of video though. 

-Brian


----------



## BobbyMillette (Oct 29, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> oh my... thats really horrible! what a shame  ... do you record in 4k60?


Yes


----------



## BobbyMillette (Oct 29, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Once you set overheat control off in order to get clean HDMI output the overheating countdown will start even when you are not recording.


Can't you get a clean HDMI output with overheat control on using the new firmware?


----------



## peters (Oct 30, 2020)

Did I understand this right, its not possible to record in any 4k mode with the R6 without running into an overheat?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Nov 1, 2020)

peters said:


> Did I understand this right, its not possible to record in any 4k mode with the R6 without running into an overheat?


Not unless you use an external recorder or record for less than an hour at a time.


----------



## peters (Nov 2, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Not unless you use an external recorder or record for less than an hour at a time.


I must say I can work around the limitations of the R5. But not beeing able to record 4k reliable for over an hour AT ALL is pretty disturbing. 
I guess this emphasizes even more the photography party of the camera than the 6D was at its time.


----------

